# Smart Telecom - How would you rate their service? swop from Eircom?



## Mers1 (15 Oct 2008)

One of the girls here at work had a call from a Smart Telecom rep last night and is thinking of switching to them.  Has anyone had any recent experience with them? costs, service, billing etc??

I have done a search but the threads are quite old.

Many thanks


----------



## kiwifruit (15 Oct 2008)

hey, we have had smart phone and broadband for over 2 years now. we have had no hassle whatsoever with them,apart from when eircom pulled the plug on them for a day or so. We have 4mb broadband and all calls to ireland for free except mobiles of course.we pay less than half what we paid with eircom. Smart is a great service and i havent had to ring them once regarding a problem{touch wood!!!}. You will have to change your phone number though rather than keep the one eircom gave you,but thats not a major prob..go for it, you will save a pack of cash.


----------



## billyjoja (21 Oct 2008)

I'm with Smart for about 5 years now. I'm on 6mb and have never had a problem. I did have to change my phone number but I believe that no longer applies.


----------



## justsally (21 Oct 2008)

"*We have 4mb broadband and all calls to ireland for free except mobiles of course"*

We too are with Smart and have no problems. All landline calls in Ireland (local and national) are not free unless they are Smart to Smart. Nevertheless the service suits us as we don't make many landline calls. Rental charges, i.e. broadband and line rental  = 33.05 plus E1.65 itemised billing per month.


----------



## inspector (21 Oct 2008)

Hi
We've been with Smart since they started up..And no problems .Rental charges, i.e. 4mb broadband and line rental  = 33.05 plus E1.65 itemised billing per month.
However we noticed our bills were getting quite large because of the volume of our landline calls.. so we phoned them the other day and have now changed to their new monthly bundle costing 50.36...that still includes 4mb broadband, line rental and calls to ALL national and local landlines are free and also 5% off calls to mobiles...We were switched to the new bundle within 24 hours....so I'm really looking forward to my next bill to compare..Our bills averaged 80 euros per month up to now....
We have no affiliation with smart, just satisfied with their service.
Regards
Apologies.....50.36 MONTHLY NOT TWO MONTHLY


----------



## justsally (21 Oct 2008)

That's very interesting. 25.18 euros a month. That's even better value. I think I'll give them a call. Thanks for the prompt.   Will you be good enough to let us know how you get on, as soon as you get your next bill.


----------



## Marantze (22 Oct 2008)

inspector said:


> Hi
> We've been with Smart since they started up..And no problems .Rental charges, i.e. 4mb broadband and line rental  = 33.05 plus E1.65 itemised billing per month.
> However we noticed our bills were getting quite large because of the volume of our landline calls.. so we phoned them the other day and have now changed to their new twomonthly bundle costing 50.36...that still includes 4mb broadband, line rental and calls to ALL national and local landlines are free and also 5% off calls to mobiles...We were switched to the new bundle within 24 hours....so I'm really looking forward to my next bill to compare..Our bills averaged 80 euros per month up to now....
> We have no affiliation with smart, just satisfied with their service.
> Regards



Just had a look at the Smart Telecom web site and it is quoting the package you mention  above at €50.36 per month not per two monthly.


----------



## justsally (22 Oct 2008)

I checked the Smart Telecom site and rang Smart just to be sure to be sure. The £50.36 is *a monthly* charge.


----------



## ninsaga (22 Oct 2008)

Have been with them for the bones of 2 yrs..... they are grand... had a tech issue once - so no BB for about 4 days.... but I'm happy with them.


----------



## inspector (22 Oct 2008)

Sorry I have edited my post above...meant MONTHLY and not TwoMonthly
Regards


----------



## colm (22 Oct 2008)

I switched from eircom about 6 months ago. Best move ever. The changeover was seamless , I am now on a 6meg package & my bills are cheaper than with Eircom on 2meg. Download top out well above 6 megs also. I regularly get download speeds of 1100 kbps


----------



## Smart_Saver (28 Oct 2008)

I have been with Smart on 4 MB BB for over 2 years now. Had a guy from Eircom call to me today to ask me about switching over to new package. Made me think a little more about Smart. Mostly I have had no problems. I do however have two issues that need clarification.
Smart offer no contention as a plus. Is there a way to see if you are geting a 1 to 1 contention ratio or how can they guarantee this. Nearly everyone else offers some contention ratio...???
Every night around 23.40 the network goes down for approx 12-15 mins. Since the clocks went back this has gone to 22.40. It seems like a network re-start. I have gotten used to it so it's not a problem really. However it does happen every night. Anyone else experience this?
Other than that I don't have a major issue. Some websites are slow to access, some are fast. However you can priobably put this down to the individual website rather than the BB provider. That's it

PS : I don't live in capital. Live in West


----------



## krissovo (28 Oct 2008)

Would my existing WIFI router work with Smart does anyone know?


----------



## colm (28 Oct 2008)

krissovo said:


> Would my existing WIFI router work with Smart does anyone know?


 
Yes it would. You get a unique log in & password from Smart.
Unlike the generic ones Eircom & BT use.


----------



## Pique318 (29 Oct 2008)

not necessarily....Smart use ADSL2+ whereas most others probably (but I'm not exactly sure of this) would use ADSL.


----------



## colm (29 Oct 2008)

I think most modems were ASDL2 ready. I used the same one I had from BT which also worked with Eircom


----------



## justsally (29 Oct 2008)

If you check out the Smart site, I believe you'd get the information you need from the forums.  They're very helpful.

Cheers


----------



## Gadfly (8 Nov 2008)

Hi,

Been with ST for years. I'm on the 6MB BB package with not problems with speed. I don't use the landlines for calls so I'm just paying the 45 euro per month. Good value for money compared to eircom.


----------



## maxtiny (8 Nov 2008)

Have been with them as a smart vision customer for over two years now, had huge problems in the first year but mainly with the digital TV, its worth noting that if you go for the full package they do not have the variety of channels the NTL ot SKY offer


----------

